# Commercial vs Non-Commercial Vehicle?



## ltrochez (May 24, 2008)

HI All, I quickly did a web and forum research but didn't find what I was looking for, maybe you guys can help me? 

I've designed a promotional sign that will go on the back window of my SUV but before I sent to cut, I need clarification of what I once heard...

Is it TRUE that in order for me to add my telephone number on the sign, my vehicle need to be registered/insured as a Commercial Vehicle? 

Your expertise will be very much appreciated. 
-Thank you ALL!


----------



## 2ampress (Oct 28, 2009)

That's a new one on me...maybe check with your local laws.


----------



## Quetina (Nov 6, 2009)

I know here in Oklahoma, you do not have to register it as Commercial if you do not plan to write it off for tax purposes. That is the greatest advantage of registering. However, check with your state Corporation Commission for the legalities - what to do and what not to do.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Nov 13, 2009)

Here in Texas, and most of the land, once you put your company information on your vehicle, it is technically your company vehicle. The main concern is that if you have employees driving it, you need to make sure your insurance is up to snuff to cover the vehicle and your employee.


----------



## ltrochez (May 24, 2008)

Thank you All for your input. It has been very useful, I will double check with my local state laws.


----------

